

Show HN: Live London bus departures from multiple stops - nathell
http://danieljanus.pl/bus/

======
sjtgraham
Nice work. I made a Ruby Gem for querying the TFL bus API:
<https://github.com/stevegraham/boris>

It has a CLI so I can type `boris 51889` to see the status of my local bus
stop.

I'm going to add Core Location to it so one doesn't need to enter a bus stop
code, instead it will just return the status of the nearest stops.

~~~
nathell
I like the name!

------
jgrahamc
This is nice. My ambient solution is a model bus:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2012/03/ambient-bus-arrival-monitor-
from...](http://blog.jgc.org/2012/03/ambient-bus-arrival-monitor-from-
hacked.html)

~~~
nathell
Awesome! I was actually thinking of something like this but have two left
hands when it comes to electronics.

This one is an attempt to mimic the on-stop display with no distractions and
supporting multiple stops. A 15-minute hack, really.

------
eli
Neat. I hacked together one for DC's buses a while back. It uses the HTML5
Geolocation API to find stops near your current location. Unfortunately that's
currently the only way to use it: <http://www.dcbusinfo.com/> (so it ain't
gonna do much if you're not in the Greater DC Metro area)

One of these days I'll add the ability to search by address, landmark, or Stop
ID.

------
paulwithap
Some ideas for improving the usability:

Add a search feature for stops. Results for stops include a link to add the
stop to their list of stops.

When a user is done adding stops, they hit a submit button that generates the
query string, appends it to the URL and navigates to that page.

------
cburgmer
Nice work. I'd like to see more projects around public data. Especially as
mashups could potentially add much benefit on a otherwise narrow source.

Also kudos to TfL for providing that data. Back in Germany it's very hard to
come by such sources.

~~~
tvirot
From Boston:

<http://www.mbta.com/rider_tools/apps/>

<http://hubwaydatachallenge.org/>

------
leobabauta
Could someone hack one of these up for San Francisco (Muni and BART)? Or is
there already one? I use 511.org but it's not great.

------
nathell
Source code: <https://github.com/nathell/bus>

